# 81 210



## Robvert210 (May 14, 2011)

I'm back again and still with no service manual! Haha I ended up ordering an owners manual rather than a service manual so here I am again to ask for some guidance. I wanted to ask if anyone knew what kind of oil an 81 210 takes. I'm getting a card from ez lube that gives me free 15 mile towing and a free oil change, only problem is I don't know what kind of oil the car takes. So if you guys could let me know, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

